# Genesis bow tuning



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Gtownarcher.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to At...Enjoy!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Gtownarcher said:


> Im abt to go to the NASP national champinship, does anyone have any info on how to tune a genesis bow?


Not really too much to tune on the Genesis bows, NASP requires you to shoot them without accessories. 

Good luck at Nationals


----------



## Gtownarcher (May 3, 2011)

Yea, and thanks


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

